
How Famo.us Refused to Admit They Could Not Achieve Native Rendering After All - faceyspacey
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/25/another-15-minutes/
======
faceyspacey
In short, it's my opinion Famo.us decided to start an agency that utilizes a
sub-set of the features they developed because they realized full on
applications could not be developed with Famo.us. Why else would you start an
agency using what you developed? I feel it's baloney that they purport
anything else rather than tell us the truth that their assumptions were
flawed. The browser simply can't render real applications as if they are game-
worlds. Not with new data constantly triggering re-renderings over the wire.
Who's ever seen anything more than a static example of famo.us? The problems
were likely many though--Steve had had them do too much and change directions
every other week, and as a result the offering they did provide was never
complete and always full of bugs. Perhaps if they focused on a more narrow use
case, they could have released their offering (and stood by it) with a
straight face. For what the expectations were, the browser can't deliver, or
some other company (Google, Facebook) would attempt this by now. The idea has
been out in the open for 4 years. If it was truly possible to make as reliable
of an application framework as React backed by all these hardware accelerated
animated views, someone would do it.

Now would be a good time to hear from the community developers still
supporting the remains of the Famo.us framework. Can it do what we expected it
could do or is it flawed? If it's not flawed, why don't we ever hear from you
guys on hacker news, echo js, etc?? I think if it was working well, we'd be
hearing as much about it as we hear about React. The shit don't work. Don't
rely on it to build anything substantial.

------
cocktailpeanuts
There are many reasons why they failed, but I think the main one is because
they literally didn't let people use it.

I don't even know why (Probably a combination of the technology far from being
ready, and their foolish idea that keeping the exclusivity will hype it up and
get more traction).

From what I've seen, these developer oriented projects only succeed by working
their own way up to the top instead of trying to use gimmicks like this to
gain traction.

